# Epic is five months!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

And more than a little gorgeous if you ask me!!! Look at that boy move... 

These are cell phone snapshots from when I took him out a few minutes ago  Look Stephanie, he's killing the bunny too


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

What a handsome lad you have there!!!  He's so big!! I can't believe how much he's grown.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It seems impossible to me!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow, he's looking good, and such a happy chappie too, bet he can run like the wind !!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is one goodlooking pup. I love the movement in the pictures. He is so cute with the bunny.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

He is really a doll! Love that puppy face! 
Killing the bunny is good right? Used as a lure in races?


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

He sure is a happy, healthy looking boy!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup, they chase a white plastic white bag in lure coursing


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That's one good lookin' guy!!! You can tell nothing gets by him!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe....so cute Love his ears in the 3rd pic

time sure goes fast, doesn't it?


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

wow, he's a big boy for 5 months!
great pics, he looks like he is really happy


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's so happy and full of life and joy- he's a cool dog


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

What a sweet-looking boy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is becoming such a handsome little guy. I'll bet he really tears on the beach.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Holy Crap! His reach goes for days! That's one good looking Whippie!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful! What a stunner!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

When will his coat turn gold? (just kidding). He is a real beauty. I bet he runs like the wind!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Awww! He is a cutie!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my gosh... he's grown so much! And is still cute as a button!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

He is one handsome little boy. I cant believe he is that old already. How time flies. Big time. Great photos for a cell phone. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He's getting so big, beautiful pictures


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a cutie..I can't believe hes already 5 months old......


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow four pics in a row of him being awake. LOL He is a handsome fella.

Hooch


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Epic is a gorgeous boy!
I love him, he is one tall drink of water!
happy almost 1/2 birthday Epic
I love his eyes and those legs
thanks for sharing those pictures, great shots


----------

